# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Introducing the Super Champagne

## Dave Green

Here she is out of the egg.  She was a bit weak yesterday but she absorbed all her yolk and seems pretty good today.  She does have a wobble but I'm not sure how drastic it is as she's too busy being shy and tucking her head in.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-01-2015),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (06-13-2012),_jsmorphs2_ (10-12-2012),Kaorte (10-12-2012),MarkS (06-14-2012),_Mft62485_ (06-14-2012),rabernet (06-13-2012),Spookitie (06-27-2012),_Wapadi_ (06-12-2012)

----------


## SRMD

wow thats amazing

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

The super champagne is a black eye lucy? ...who woulda guessed...
Does it have any faint pattern  or is that yet to be  found out until it sheds?

----------


## Wes

Wow, talk about PINK  :Surprised:  . Would be nuts if she held any of that pink coloration. gorgeous  :Good Job:

----------


## heylookitsjon

Holy pinkness batman!! Beaut!

----------


## hypersomniacjoo

a WORM  :Smile:

----------

_python_addict_ (06-11-2012)

----------


## DemmBalls

I didn't know there was a Super form.  Wow!  can't wait to see it as it progresses!  Is this a first?

----------


## Vasiliki

Weeeeeeeird.... Haha. It's a very unusual snake for sure. Interesting, but very unique! Looks like a wad of bubblegum!

----------


## moonlightgdess

Should call it pink champagne  :Smile:

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Can't wait to see it after a few sheds

----------


## OhhWatALoser

wow pink, now I really want to see how it progresses, glad to see it's not as elusive as the spider lol.

----------


## rebelrachel13

That is one pink baby! Almost looks naked, hahaha.

Congrats, keep us updated on her color  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zombie

Keep us updated!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bad-one

That's definitely not what I expected!

----------


## alittleFREE

_Mirrors on the ceiling, 
Pink champagne on ice..._

Very interesting, thanks for sharing!

----------

_moonlightgdess_ (06-11-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

Pink champagne for sure!

----------


## Andybill

hmm if it holds its color it could be a white zin... stupid name? but that sure would be crazy a pink ball python.... hmm its like the ALASKAN BULL WORM! from spongebob....

----------

_bad-one_ (06-11-2012)

----------


## JellyFish72

She's adorable!!! However, I may be biased due to my love of anything pink.  :Razz:

----------


## Slim

Amazing!  I hope you keep a good visual record of her color changes with each shed  :Good Job:

----------


## HerpIsAhobby

That is a beautiful looking animal and I hope she does well.  I can't wait to see the updates on this as it ages.  If this holds up and thrives i can see the champ market getting a little boost this season.  Unfortunatley for me I was looking to pick one up this year  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## West Coast Jungle

With hatchings white looks pinkish so I would expect that beauty to really lighten up. 
Very impressive Dave, mega congrats on that one. :Good Job:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (06-13-2012)

----------


## Lana's_mom

Wow, that is so PINK! To Cute :Very Happy:

----------


## Robyn@SYR

That would be crazy to have a pink Ball python. Looking forward to seeing pic updates on this.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

awesome dave cant wait to see her as she ages  :Good Job:

----------


## ahunt037

Congrats again Dave awesome snake

----------


## Nater

I hope she makes it!!! A Bubblegum ball!!!!!! :Dancin' Banana: 






1.0 Albino Ball (Kira)
0.1 Het Albino Het Pied Ball (Guss)

----------


## PghBall

Very nice, if it keeps the pink coloring, it will definitely be a hot commodity!

----------


## rabernet

OK, I'll be the first to admit that I'm not a champagne fan - but that baby is going to be beautiful! You can see some faint patterning on it!

----------


## CLSpider

Wow, congratulations!!
I'll definitely be rooting for her to thrive!

----------


## Dave Green

Thanks everyone!!  I'll post updated pictures once she sheds.

----------


## RobertVDK

That's unbelievable.....nice!

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

:Surprised:  WOW!  She looks truly amazing!
Huge congrats Dave and can't wait to see that girl as she grows! :Good Job:

----------


## el8ch

Congrats Dave!! Great looking hatchling you have there...

----------


## MarkS

That really is amazing.  Pink Champagne would be perfect, a lot of babies have a pinkish look when they hatch, but not THAT pink.  

Thanks for posting these Dave.

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Sweet that is one wicked pink snake. Pink Champagne is a great name.

----------


## PythonAddiction

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats.  Keep us posted on the color changes.

----------


## Really

She is beautiful!  If she'll loop around  herself just once she could be the new breast cancer mascot!

----------


## TheSnakeEye

She could also be a Hypo Super Champgane right?

----------


## The Mad Baller

She looks amazing Dave!!! Hopefully she will continue to grow and thrive and can't wait to see her after her shed...

----------


## Dave Green

> She could also be a Hypo Super Champgane right?


Yes, there's a 50% she's hypo as well.  She was a bit weak early on but seems to get stronger every day.  She's still a bit "off" though.  Once she sheds I'll post a couple more photos.

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## TurboTom

I can't wait to see how she progresses!

----------


## Adam Worth

My God! I've never seen one like this....very beautiful my friend. Please upload more pictures as she grows....
Have a great day,
Adam Worth
___________________________
demi sec champagne 
best champagne
champagne cellar

----------


## Coleslaw007

I wanna see her big!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gsarchie

This little one didn't die, did it?  There are some people saying that this is a lethal combo...

----------


## rabernet

> This little one didn't die, did it?  There are some people saying that this is a lethal combo...


Yes, he reported that she didn't make it. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## S.I.R.

Sorry to hear the bad news.  That being said, I do not think any Super Champagnes have survived so far.  I think Kevin over at NERD tried to make them first with the same results.  It can be frustrating to find out that your project turned out to be a lethal gene combo.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Really she died?  :Sad: (( 


Sent from iPhone using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## lovepig78

super champagne and spider champagne seem to be lethal combos...

kinda glad i didnt get into the project back when the champs were new....

even tho champs are kinda sexy

----------


## gsarchie

Nothing wrong with champs themselves, just the supers, and they still make some kick butt combos.  I wouldn't mind one but right now don't need one for the projects that I want to work with.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

She looks very modest. Tell that snake to put some clothes on!!

Now I could be wrong, but I thought I heard somewhere that there are problems with the super champ? Or is this a first?

----------


## xFenrir

> She looks very modest. Tell that snake to put some clothes on!!
> 
> Now I could be wrong, but I thought I heard somewhere that there are problems with the super champ? Or is this a first?


I know that this one reportedly didn't make it.  :Sad:  It seems the Super Champ gene is a lethal combo, or so I've heard...

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Yep I didn't realize this old thread was resurrected due to a link from another super champ discussion. Shame!

----------

